# K-sink drain with bad copper



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

K-sink drain split and the owner wrapped it with foil and duct tape. Well it eventually extended into the wall and made a big mess. I will be returning tomm. to break out bricks and concrete tomm. on the other side of the wall. It use to be a back porch but its been converted to a sunroom but still has the old brick exterior left on it. It has carpet so I can roll it back and break the slab and hopfully find good pipe. 
























Look at the Loop they made wiff da copper....man those old school guys really did it right.:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We call that "running around the block" in IL


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> We call that "running around the block" in IL


 :laughing:Its obvious the plumber missed the rough or the plans changed. Either way he should have opened the wall up and corrected that lil F up. Instead he decided to compound the mistake. But to his credit it did last 50 years and the original owner says its never clogged up. I hope I find good pipe for his sake. He's about to start chemo for cancer,they said they can cure him.He seemed positive about it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I surprised nobody has commented on the cpvc cap on the copper pipe in the background of the 1st pic. At the top....alittle to the right off center.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like a nice job. Congrats.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> We call that "running around the block" in IL


 We call that a cluster @#$% in MA.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here are some pics of the repair.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

wow the lime got to that tube its most likely been rotted out in the masonary wall for some time huh?.. was that tube bedded in morter? the only thing i can knit pick is the unshielded coupling...:whistling2:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Fernco....:no: No No


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey now guys I only had 1" of brass to connect to. Thats the footing. I'm not jacking the footing out just so I can cut into crappy cast and put a shielded coupling. Its pretty much accessible now,he's gonna slap an A.C grill over it. The termite guy can inspect every year. Plus this mans not made of gold and he's sick. Sorry I let you guys down Yes I know the bottom half of the coupling is under the concrete about 2 inches. Atleast I changed it from 1.5 copper to 2" pvc. I was waiting on the comments to come in. :laughing:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Hey now guys I only had 1" of brass to connect to. Thats the footing. I'm not jacking the footing out just so I can cut into crappy cast and put a shielded coupling. Its pretty much accessible now,he's gonna slap an A.C grill over it. The termite guy can inspect every year. Plus this mans not made of gold and he's sick. Sorry I let you guys down Yes I know the bottom half of the coupling is under the concrete about 2 inches. Atleast I changed it from 1.5 copper to 2" pvc. I was waiting on the comments to come in. :laughing:


fyi the depth of a shielded cp or ck mission band is 1".. yeah i figured that was the footing :laughing: its all good though you did what you could for a cash straped cancer patient:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> fyi the depth of a shielded cp or ck mission band is 1".. yeah i figured that was the footing :laughing: its all good though you did what you could for a cash straped cancer patient:thumbsup:


FYI not the ones at fergi today. They have 4 stainless bands and they are deep:thumbsup: Two on each side of the coupling. The total lenght of the coupling is about 4":thumbsup: BTW what good would the shield do? The pvc sits directly on top of the brass...no gap. If you are talking about a no-hub type band they dont fit the brass ferrule good.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> FYI not the ones at fergi today. They have 4 stainless bands and they are deep:thumbsup: Two on each side of the coupling. The total lenght of the coupling is about 4":thumbsup: BTW what good would the shield do? The pvc sits directly on top of the brass...no gap. If you are talking about a no-hub type band they dont fit the brass ferrule good.


no mission specialty bands not regular no hub:yes:
and yes the deep 4 band huskys are the ish.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> no mission specialty bands not regular no hub:yes:
> and yes the deep 4 band huskys are the ish.


 I gotcha now. Nobody stocks those here but i guess thats not a valid excuse. I suppose what i used meets code considering every supply house here sells the crap out of them. I will check for the purpose i used it for and see what they say. Its always good to be in compliance.:thumbsup:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*Your setting is vertical... no direct stress on the cantex...*

Found this in an old picture file I dug up. I know, horizontal setting but had to share. Building less than 7 years old... Got called out for a sewer service in the middle of a rainstorm! No cleanouts @ reg distance (100'). Had to run four full racks of cable... to find THIS!! But the cantex never gave up... still in one piece under all that stress.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow I'm surprised its still together. But yeah that on the horizontal like you say. The pipe must be stationary for a fernco. That kinda looked like improper backfill caused that. I actually found the same thing except it was shielded.......when the city backfilled the new lateral replacement for the sewer....it pulled apart...just slipped off.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I gotcha now. Nobody stocks those here but i guess thats not a valid excuse. I suppose what i used meets code considering every supply house here sells the crap out of them. I will check for the purpose i used it for and see what they say. Its always good to be in compliance.:thumbsup:


Missions couplings are the only true to size transition coupling that I know of ( that's not saying much) . Some places mission is the only one allowed. I don't know why more suppliers don't stock them. I tried to get one I needed and Codurn's said, HUH?...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Should I go Jackhammer the concrete back out and replace that fernco with a mission so it will be better? I'd hate that fernco to slip off with 20 pounds of concrete around it on that vertical stack. I'm seriously thinking of going back and shoving my lil seesmake down there and inspecting that connection for any pipe-misalignment. maybe take a pic of the screen. It looked good yesterday but you never know when it could shift in the concrete.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Should I go Jackhammer the concrete back out and replace that fernco with a mission so it will be better? I'd hate that fernco to slip off with 20 pounds of concrete around it on that vertical stack. I'm seriously thinking of going back and shoving my lil seesmake down there and inspecting that connection for any pipe-misalignment. maybe take a pic of the screen. It looked good yesterday but you never know when it could shift in the concrete.


What The Master say....

*Failed ...* I'm just say'in...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> What The Master say....
> 
> *Failed ...* I'm just say'in...


 But But But eh:blink:.......ok then mr  inspector I will redo just for you:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> But But But eh:blink:.......ok then mr  inspector I will redo just for you:laughing:


 
I understand what you were faced with..Put a c/o on it and we will call it good...:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I understand what you were faced with..Put a c/o on it and we will call it good...:laughing:


 Hey I installed a clean out under the sink. I tried to put it on the brick side but his wife would not let me because she usually has a bigazz piece of furniture full of glassware that sits on that wall. So I put one under the sink on the vertical. Also the roofs nearly flat and the vent goes straight out so you could clean from there too. I clean from the roof when possible.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

In MA you would need a mission coupling with the stainless shield, appropriatly sized. I have no problem with using a fernco, as long as it's accessible and not load bearing.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I gotcha now. Nobody stocks those here but i guess thats not a valid excuse. I suppose what i used meets code considering every supply house here sells the crap out of them. I will check for the purpose i used it for and see what they say. Its always good to be in compliance.:thumbsup:


 My supply house also stocks a Fernco brand shielded transition coupling called profelx i believe? i found the fitment was horrible and inferior molding unlike the mission brand coup's.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Found some more split copper today on another kitchen sink,thank you copper. Took some pics today but left the camera at my last customers house but I'll be back in the same neighborhood tomorrow so its not so bad. I also took some pics of a 27 yr old rheem with copper directly to the tank....the connections were almost clean as this guys whistle:whistling2:.I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i still rough in copper dwv:laughing:


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

What no clean out


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They did it proper with copper huh? :laughing:


----------

